# AP Rant



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Might Get in Sh-t for this But Darn when has that stopped me before.

I just tryed to contac a Sponsor on AP for a product, I wrote a long PM, And BAM The Site Froze... I was able to browse the net, So just the BOS site crashed on me... No wonder its gone so down hill. Would be nice if We had more sponsors here.......

I was not able to even copy my PM.


In a Nut Shell AP/AJ Not everyone uses Firefox, Fix your Sh-t Or RIP.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

most of the sponsors never reply to those anyways.....it was probably for the best...or just contact directly and not through AP at all....

>jason


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I should Just Ask Flavio.... At least He is a stand up guy


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Chromey said:


> In a Nut Shell AP/AJ Not everyone uses Firefox, Fix your Sh-t Or RIP.


Exactly!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Chromey said:


> I should Just Ask Flavio.... At least He is a stand up guy


He's never steered me wrong, actually I gave him crap the other day for not being open when I was setting up my tank......would never have wasted so much money if I could have got his advise from the start

>jason


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I need to figure out HOW to get him to Open on Mondays... My day off


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Chromey said:


> I need to figure out HOW to get him to Open on Mondays... My day off


Would be nice!

There has been a couple of times where I've decided to do things on a Sunday evening and either F something up or break a piece of equipment.....would have loved for ARA to be open on the Monday for replacements and/or general browsing

>jason


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

he has got to have at least one day off lol


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Chromey said:


> Might Get in Sh-t for this But Darn when has that stopped me before.
> 
> I just tryed to contac a Sponsor on AP for a product, I wrote a long PM, And BAM The Site Froze... I was able to browse the net, So just the BOS site crashed on me... No wonder its gone so down hill. Would be nice if We had more sponsors here.......
> 
> ...


I've probably registered to about 50+ forums everywhere for every hobby that I've acquired over the years (fish, auto, home theatre, sports, etc.) and I've *never* had a single infraction, not until I joined AP.

I must've gotten infraction twice in the last 60 days for silly/little stupid rules, stuff that normally you shouldn't even get infractions for. If it weren;t for the buy and sell section I wouldn't even bother registering there.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

KG20 said:


> he has got to have at least one day off lol


I know.......but.....wishful thinking.

>jason


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

zk4444 said:


> I've probably registered to about 50+ forums everywhere for every hobby that I've acquired over the years (fish, auto, home theatre, sports, etc.) and I've *never* had a single infraction, not until I joined AP.
> 
> I must've gotten infraction twice in the last 60 days for silly/little stupid rules, stuff that normally you shouldn't even get infractions for. If it weren;t for the buy and sell section I wouldn't even bother registering there.


Same!!!
Ah well.....it is what it is.......the effects can be seen when you have 3 week old topics with no new active posts on the main page.

>jason


----------

